# Paint Codes



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

I just purchased a 2014 Cruze LTZ for my daughter. Love the car! I'm wanting to purchase a pre-painted spoiler and touch up paint for it. The glove box sticker has a paint code of 551Q. However, everything I see for these cars indicates 505Q. Some references seen to indicate that they're the same color. What's the deal here?


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

If you message me your VIN I can tell you what color the vehicle was when it was born and get you the paint code and touch up paint pn and spoiler pn


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

Codes


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

Vin


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Vin


The color code is WA505Q the RPO code on that sticker that tells me the paint code is GBE and the official name of the color is crystal claret/red
the spoiler is PN 95404360
the touch up tube is 19328531
the touch up spray is 88860814


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------

